# Brushy Mountain



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Brushy Mountain can't be serious!*

wow ...I have only had good experiances with them so far and they always send me a email to ask me about stuff if anything is on back order...and always have been easy to deal with over the phone


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Brushy Mountain can't be serious!*

Would take very little effort to put the words "Out of Stock" on the website.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Brushy Mountain can't be serious!*

They are good people just not technologically savvy. You could solve this problem with one phone call.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Brushy Mountain can't be serious!*

From the Brushy Mountain Bee Farm website:

_BACK ORDERS We will automatically ship any item that is backordered. You will be charged for the item and the extra shipping of that item when the order is filled. We will ship at the very earliest possible date. If you prefer not to have a backorder, please indicate. We will be happy to hold your entire order for the backorder, in order to save shipping charges._

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/termsofbusiness.asp

If you still want the other items, you should call brushy mountain ASAP and ask them to hold all the items until they are in stock and ready to ship.

I order parts for the company I work for. A few of the suppliers we use have online ordering. When I order parts, I can get a good idea what is in stock and what is not. However, at a certain point one has to understand, if I place an order for 5 of one item and the computer shows 10 in stock, do not assume that you have 5 of that item reserved for you while you continue to shop. If another customer is online or on the phone ordering, and they order 15 of that same part, and their order gets submitted before yours (either by you continuing to shop and they submitted their order, or their order got submitted 1 second before yours) you are going to get a backorder. The only way to avoid this is to tell the supplier you want all items to ship so to hold for backorder. Otherwise they will ship as the items become available. We have had a 20 cent item shipped for over $5 because we needed something as soon as it became available. We don't agree on that $5, but the supplier uses either UPS or FedEx and that just happens to be the shipping rate for the shipping option used. If it has been shipped with all other items by being held until all items available to ship, we would have gotten free shipping.


----------



## auntnana21 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Brushy Mountain can't be serious!*

_You will be charged for the item and the extra shipping of that item when the order is filled._ 
Yeah, only they've already charged me for items that haven't shipped.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Brushy Mountain can't be serious!*

When you call them, don't be so haisty to cancel your order. explain to the person you talk to what has happened from your point of view. Ask them what has happened. Express your frustration and ask them what they will do to alliviate that frustration. Maybe both you and they will come to a better understanding of how things are done and how they should be done.

This time of year is probably the busiest time for equipment and bee suppliers. Everyone wants what they want now and at the last minute. Sometimes expectations are higher than can be fulfilled.

Relax. Nobody died.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, if you got charged for all the items plus the shipping, you may have another package on the way. You will need to call to find out. I would point out that the order was paid in full for all items plus the shipping. This indicates, to me, that you may not be paying additional shipping.


----------



## auntnana21 (May 23, 2011)

I called them, very nicely explained my confusion, just wanted to know what was going on with the order. Going to give them the benefit of doubt because you never know what's happened. After being on hold forever, being hung up on, calling back, it was explained that they were "planning" on calling me about the backordered item. Here's how it played out - _We have all but 1 item in stock _- Why did you ship just 1? _Because that item came from the PA warehouse, we don't have it in NC_. The backordered item listed on the packing slip is coming from the PA warehouse as well. The rest of the items will be shipped from NC. Huh? So they weren't going to ship the items from NC until they knew if I still wanted the item that is back ordered in PA. How long is the back order? _We don't know. _ So I asked just to cancel the rest of the items and get a refund on what hasn't been shipped. _We only charged you for what was shipped._ Nope. I'm looking at my statement right here and I was charged for all items. Put on hold again. "We found the problem. The "computer" made a mistake and charged you for all the items. We've gone ahead and canceled the order and will refund you the difference." Very friendly and corrected it promptly but good grief! I'm still confused!


----------



## auntnana21 (May 23, 2011)

On that same note - I understand having two different warehouses and all but this is not the least bit user friendly. The way I understand it now after talking to them - if I place an order on their website, I don't know if it's coming from NC or PA. So theoretically, if I order some whatever and a thingamajig the order is $25 with shipping add $17. However if the whatever is in PA and the thingamajig in NC, I'm going to get stuck with 2 shipping charges. Which is why the extra shipping was showing up when I checked the status online. There's just something not right about that. If nothing else, that should at least be explaind in full disclosure when ordering.

And if something is out of stock and you don't have any idea when you'll get it in, why on earth would you make it available to order? :scratch: 
I designed and manage an online store for a non-profit and I can tell you, it's not the easiest thing in the world to manage so I can really, really empathize, but it ain't rocket science to mark something as sold out or put a backorder date on it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Seems to me like if you ordered frrom the NC store, you should be charged shipping from that outlet, no matter where it came from. What if they shipped directly from the Manufacturers? Can u imagine all the different shipping formulas they would come up w/? Landsend doesn't do it that way and I bet they have a bunch of Warehouses that they ship out of.

Glad you got it settled. Confused as u r. Hope you have better luck w/ someone else.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

> Seems to me like if you ordered frrom the NC store, you should be charged shipping from that outlet, no matter where it came from. What if they shipped directly from the Manufacturers? Can u imagine all the different shipping formulas they would come up with?


If you lived down the road from the NC store and ordered items online that they only carried in their PA warehouse (humor me to make the point) then why would they charge you the shipping rate from the NC store? Seriously. :scratch:

It may sound like a hassle but most webstore software allows you to configure different rates depending on where the item is shipped from...and you would never see that anyway when you checkout, just an accurate shipping rate that is fair to both you and the seller. I deal with wholesalers who dropship from warehouses all over the country. If I tried to use one central location I would either be ripping my customers off with ridiculous shipping prices or ripping myself off by eating massive shipping charges. When my profit margin is as small as it is (profit by volume) that just simply isnt good business.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah. That makes sense. Didn't think of it that way.

Why don't they carry all the same items in both locations? Storage? Shipping? They don't have to?


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

Why certainly would be a good question. Maybe they have a heavy volume of orders in that area and want to get products out quicker (I'm just guessing) :kn: 

Inventory is always a pain - I try to stay away from managing it as much as possible


----------



## auntnana21 (May 23, 2011)

Shipping from 2 warehouses at 2 different rates I understand. But don't quote a shipping price and then come back after the fact and double it without warning. If you are going to build trust, be upfront about it and tell customers they may be charged double shipping if the items come from 2 different warehouses. There's still going to be that element of surprise if an order is placed on what shipping will be, but at least it gives the customer the info to make an informed decision.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Auntnana21, 

Sorry for your experience. I ordered from Brushy Mnt and had no problem with my order. BUT, I'm not sure I want to take a chance with them in the future as I don't want to get over charged for shipping. I think I'll stick with pascopol and order from Mann Lake.


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,

I would like to clarify a few things. First, our system will not let us charge a credit card for backordered items. Second, the system chooses the warehouse which is closest to the customer and sets the order to ship in its entirety from one location. If internet orders get split between NC and PA it is at our discretion. However, we do not change the shipping or we will seek approval if necessary. Admittedly, UPS dimension weight cause problems for us. I hope that clarifies a few things and feel free to contact is you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

SGebauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to clarify a few things. First, our system will not let us charge a credit card for backordered items. .


Seems like the system let you in this case ?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

A rather curt reply from Brushy rep. I have ordered a few things from them, and a LOT of things from Mann Lake.


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,

I didn't mean to come off as curt. I was just trying to shed some light on how we try to fill orders the best we can using two locations. Hope that helps.

Cheers,


----------



## auntnana21 (May 23, 2011)

_"First, our system will not let us charge a credit card for backordered items."_ 
My cc statement says I was charged for items that wasn't shipped. Company rep admitted it and said it would be refunded. 

[/I]"Second, the system chooses the warehouse which is closest to the customer and sets the order to ship in its entirety from one location." 
The "system" thought PA was closer to East TN than Western NC? 

_If internet orders get split between NC and PA it is at our discretion._ 
Ahhh, so it was a human decision.

_However, we do not change the shipping or we will seek approval if necessary._ 
I guess the operative phrase in that is "if necessary" 'cause no one contacted me. 

I guess everything about my order was just a fluke. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

I seem to order from Brushy Mountain almost monthly (building up equipment bit by bit - first year beek) and although I am not saying everyone should expect the same experiences as I do, every order has gone through smooth that I can recall. I don't ever recall having my shipping charges changed on me. Using the shipping estimate calculator gives an accurate amount.

I have also order regularly from Miller Bee and Mann Lake - whoever has the best price+cheapest shipping (I check about 6 different suppliers for every order) with no issues.

I think sometimes people misunderstand eCommerce processes and get frustrated when something doesn't happen the way they perceive it should work. There are so many different eCommerce tools/software out there and every company seems to use different methods that work for them. Brushy Mountain's explanation didn't seem curt and made sense to me.


----------



## TriJim (Mar 11, 2011)

I've found that the best way to purchase from Brushy Mountain (Bee Farm) is a simple phone call. Their staff is courteous, know their products (including what is in stock or backordered), and will give you an estimate while you're on the phone. Their prices and quality are competitive and they have a deep inventory. Good luck.


----------



## Gardenside Beehives (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a unfortunate experience with BM last year. I bought my Gardenhive starter kit from them and also my first 3lb package of bees. Later in the year they sent the Summer/Fall specials flyer out, with honey harvesting kits included. When I called to order my kit I was notified that they were out of 4 frame extractors which were included in this kit. I asked how long it would take to get the extractors in and was told 6-8 weeks. Well, by then I would not have any honey left to extract. Then I proceeded to ask if I could still get the kit and they back the cost of the extractor out. I was refereed to the customer service manager. I then left 2-3 messages on her voicemail and was never called back. To me, I should have at least received a call back. I have not been back since... Customer Service is the most important aspect of any business. I have been in the field for over 15 years. I have since moved my business to Miller Bee Supply in N. Wilksboro. They have been exceptional in every aspect.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Ordered my hive, was going to pick up at their store, but work was in the way. Called this morning and it's all been shipped. Folks up there have been very helpful. Will see if it all arrives, but thus far, a good experience.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I've ordered 3 times from Brushy Mountain and all came quickly without any problems.


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

I have ordered only a few things from BM and in my limited experience with them I had no problems. I found Miller Bee Supply in my beekeeping favorites list. I had forgotten all about that site. I had a strange beginning experience with them but it ended well. I placed my order online. 24 hours later I checked my order. It was shown as "canceled." I called and asked about this and the young lady asked, "You didn't want to cancel?" I told her no I wanted the merchandise. She said she would change the status to "Pending." Forty-eight hours later I check and the order is still pending. Their definition of "pending" is waiting for payment. So I have to enter the debit card info all over again. Within one week of re-entering the info I recevied the merchandise. But this will not keep me from ordering from them again. It was just a strange first experience with them.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Years ago, before the internet, I ordered 4 pkg of Buckfast bees from Brushy Mountain. They had a full-page ad on the back of The American Bee Journal. No bees. I had charged it to my Mastercard, so saw that the charge had gone through. $160.00 for four pkgs will tell you how long ago it was.

I called them and talked to the fellow in charge. He told me they were out, since they supplied big beeks first. He told me they would be shipping those bees right out. That's been a good 15 years ago, and those bees have never shown. My money is long gone, but that was a valuable lesson in dealing locally. I will never order from Brushy Mountain again, no matter what genetics they are selling.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

And you never reported to CC company not receiving the merchandise?

I never lost money paying by CC, if the merchant does not perform one call to CC company always fixes the problem.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I think I did go to the CC company to get my money back. I recall having to go back through about 3 statements to get to that charge. Never heard from Brushy Mountain again after I gave up calling them.

I hope they have improved, but there are too many good companies out there for me to travel that road again.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Brushy Mountain order arrived yesterday... everything was in place and well packed... I mean well packed... so, we are off and running. I'll order from them again, fortunate they are just an hour up the road... well mountains roads.. better make that 90 min... Lady on the phone was great and easy to deal with when I had to modify my order..


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

I find that just placing an order by phone works best, all my questions are answered during the call.
I have ordered from them for many years, including package bees, and have been well pleased.
If I had a problem, I am confident that they would treat me fairly.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I have used them for years never a problem sometimes slow during the busy season and that is expected. You say your new to beekeeping, Well some advice is doing buissnes with any beekeeping supply store during the spring and early summer is going to be some back orders and delays. one must understand and be paitent.


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

Ok just because I have never had a issue with this company ...I ordered a compleate hive ,20 frames,20 sheets of foundation and a second hive body this morning from brushy Mountain.after placing the order online I called to ask if anything was on back order ....the woman was very nice and looked it up for me said everything was in stock and it would ship as soon as possible.
I called to make sure that nothing was on back order so there would be no surprises later ...I have had nothing but great service with them so far and the one time a order had one item on back order it was the sbb and I simply changed that to a sold bottom because I was in a hurry to get the hive because the bees were living in a cardboard box untill it arrived.
I always call any company I place a online order with to confirm, and it usualy makes it all work smoothly when I do confirm it this way.


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

To update ...ordered this morning and called to follow it up ...they said they did not have the order in their system yet but looked it up,they said it was all available and would ship as soon as possible...all good 

Just recieved a call from them saying the sbb was on back order and it will be mid week before they can ship ....still all good.I did order ahead of time so I do have a few days for just such things and this kind of stuff does happen to any company from time to time. They did give me a call and ask what I would like done and I think in a timely manner.
Im still a happy customer,in fact very happy.


----------



## aletheabee (May 14, 2011)

Hi, auntnana21 and other newbees,
I'm a newbee too and order stuff from Brushy, they've been very nice on the phone when I called them. I've ordered from a few of the other companies as well. If you can buy local that's even better but I understand being a beginner means not knowing what's available locally. 
I think the thing to keep in mind is not everyone is a bigtime online retailer like Amazon or a lot of others who have spoiled us with almost instant gratification. You'll pay more for shipping because they don't do the volume those super giant internet retailers and probably many other factors as well. Remember a lot of what you are getting is hand crafted and Made in America and not sitting in some giant automated warehouse stockpiled to forever in endless shipping containers from a foreign country. Support your American Beekeepers  Happy Fourth of July everyone!


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I have found that Brushy just does not seem to have a strong internet group. No big deal a lot of suppliers only sell via calls. If you call them you will find you have a much better experience.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally, I order from Brushy online have always had good luck with them. I have only had to call them once a while back and it was something so minor I don't really even recall what it was.


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

exactly why I do like to follow up the internet order with a call to confirm stuff ...and I do that not just with them but for any company I have a number for. I dont trust automated tellers at the checkout line in the hardware store and lol make it a point to go to the line with a live clerk ....the internet even more so if possible.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

The "live help" is also great for us online folks.


----------



## kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got my 2nd order from Brushy Mountain, no problems, got Email verification and package arrive in 3 days.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've only ever dealt with Brushy Mountain over the phone or in person. I will try the internet out at some point. I just got back yesterday from a trip up there to get some supplies.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I've ordered from them on-line at least 3 times (new at this bee stuff) and all orders have been fine. In fact, they called me about one order - said the frame type I ordered wouldn't work with the foundation I ordered. Could be - though I think it might have. But they took the trouble to call to be sure I understood what I was ordering, for which I was grateful - no returns, arguments, etc.


----------

